# Green card through marriage interview



## melblake (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi

I am posting my story to give others advice if they are going for GC interview through marriage.

We went fully prepared, had all the paperwork in order, had plenty of docs to show our legimate relationship.
From what I read, most have straight forward interview lasting 10 mins or so.

Ours lasted 50 minutes and we were grilled. I was anticipating to be nervous but from the moment we walked in I got the feeling the officer was out to draw blood from a stone.

He repeated questions over and over to catch us out I guess.

My reasoning for this post - dont expect your interview to be a breeze just because you are legitamate and have all the evidence. I thought we were an easy case, we had nothing to hide yet I left the interview wondering why our interview was so drawn out yet most posts I read were in and out. Together for 2 years - lived together for one. Joint accounts, photos, lease, you name it we had all paperwork - we are joined at the hip! 

Scary but it was approved. Just be prepared. Be on your toes and dont expect an easy time. Because majority of the posts I read said it was, but I found it to be the opposite.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

melblake said:


> Hi
> 
> I am posting my story to give others advice if they are going for GC interview through marriage.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post. I presume you adjusted status inside the US?


----------



## melblake (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes I was on the E2 visa.
It only took 3 months from start to finish to go through the process. 
:clap2:


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to AMERICA - Land of the free, home of the brave. Your story doesn't surprise me at all, they bust your b*lls over what sounds like a legit marriage to me (maybe a detailed description or pencil sketch of the partners sexual organs would be a solution to solid proof in this most uncivilized of country) but yet pass out green cards to TOTAL STRANGERS through the Visa Lottery every year. Makes a lot of sense - so logical my head is spinning.

You think a marriage interview is bad? Try getting an IRS Tax audit, had one years ago and it ain't pretty. All the books I read to prepare for it (all written by ex- IRS agents of course) said you're guilty until proven guilty. In reality, they just want some money out of you. In my case I had a Friday afternoon appointment and after my guy hit $5,000 (claimed it was owed by me) he grabbed his coat and ran out the back door.


There was still some happy hour time left for this hard working gent and I'm sure his favorite prostitute was gonna stick around till he showed up (those IRS guys tip well since many of their sexual requests are extremely twisted - not that I care that much since this country is just PACKED with sick f*cks but that's also the word on the street amongst my peeps. Evil people that work for evil governments do evil things. Sorry you were a victim of these Arrogant Zero's melblake but little people LOVE to go on BIG power trips - I GIVE YOU THE U.S.A. GOVERNMENT IN ACTION - ain't it a gas, gas, gas !!!!! Zoom


----------



## Smiz (Apr 1, 2011)

melblake said:


> Yes I was on the E2 visa.
> It only took 3 months from start to finish to go through the process.
> :clap2:


Can you talk me through what you did start to finish, i.e. from applying for your marriage license, to getting married, to applying for change of status, and everything else.

I'm also on an E-2 visa, i've just renewed it last month, was on a 3 year visa due to expire in June this year, am now on a 5 year one due to expire March 2016.

My girlfriend (american citizen) and I plan to marry within the next year or so, we've been together just over 2 years now, I will be moving in with her next month, and so naturally am starting to think about the process involved from start to finish.

Seemingly, besides the grilling from the feds, it's a fairly quick process?

Any info you could give me would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------

